# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Vcarve Rro 9.0

## thaodaitu

Lập trình gia công hoàn hảo cho máy CNC

----------


## Totdo

Lập trình gia công hoàn hảo cho máy CNC
Cái này chỉ gọi là tạm được, dễ sử dụng thôi!
Mà xxx bản mới mới có giá trị sử dụng

----------


## thaodaitu

So vởi Jdpaint và Artcam thì dễ hơn rùi! Với chi tiết trên hình có thể lập trình và gia công trên máy 3 trục khá dễ. Tất nhiên, của mình là bản quyền rồi!

----------


## Totdo

> So vởi Jdpaint và Artcam thì dễ hơn rùi! Với chi tiết trên hình có thể lập trình và gia công trên máy 3 trục khá dễ. Tất nhiên, của mình là bản quyền rồi!


Bản quyền này hình như dùng được hơn một máy..., share cho mình một bản dùng thử xem bạn

----------


## thaodaitu

Bản của mình dùng được 5, hoặc 6 máy gì đó. Nhưng bạn thông cảm, mình không dc phép share bạn ah!

----------


## 007hanoi

> Bản của mình dùng được 5, hoặc 6 máy gì đó. Nhưng bạn thông cảm, mình không dc phép share bạn ah!


Bạn cho hỏi bản quyền mua bao tiền vậy

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn cho hỏi bản quyền mua bao tiền vậy


https://www.vectric.com/store.html

----------


## nhatson

> Bản quyền này hình như dùng được hơn một máy..., share cho mình một bản dùng thử xem bạn ������


dùng thữ thỉ down bản dùng thử thôi
https://www.vectric.com/products/vcarve/trial.html

----------


## vopminh

Bản này em thấy hơn đc vụ hỗ trợ phay double side. Có bản xxx mà.

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu làm phù điêu thì chắc khó có phần mềm vượt qua được ArtForm MIỄN PHÍ đâu ạ.

----------

